# AV in our Living Room. How about you?



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

All of our primary audio video equipment is in our living room. Believe you me it is a necessary but not ideal. Aside from conflicting with the rooms decor there are major speaker placement issues. Note: The first attached photo shows an older HDTV. Current equipment clearly pictured in the second image. Both surround speakers are not shown.

This has me wondering how many others are faced with a somewhat similar situation. 

Our AV -
Sony HDTV KDL-46HX750, Denon AVR 1912, 
DirecTV HD DVR Genie HR44, DirecTV AM21 OTA Rcvr,
Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD65, Toshiba HD DVD A20,
Infinity Alpha Speakers 50's, 20's, 10's, 37c
Valodyne VRP-1000 Sub, Panamax M4300-PM, Monoprice Cables, Harmony One Remote


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My house is too small to support a theatre, so part of my LR has my 58" plasma - Samsung- and a modest AVR and 5.1 speaker system. A leather couch is directly in front of the screen, no angles involved. 

I'd put it in front of the FP unless it's in use. Wives don't like that, though.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> My house is too small to support a theatre, so part of my LR has my 58" plasma - Samsung- and a modest AVR and 5.1 speaker system. A leather couch is directly in front of the screen, no angles involved.
> 
> I'd put it in front of the FP unless it's in use. Wives don't like that, though.


If fireplaces weren't such a good selling point, I'd get rid of the two I have. We were thrilled to buy the house and get two fireplaces, but after a couple winters of burning wood we began to realize how much work and dirt was involved. Don't use them anymore, but some suckers, like us, will happily buy the house knowing they're getting two fireplaces. If I didn't have a fireplace in my living room, I'd have plenty of room to put a huge projector screen on the wall the fireplace is located on.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I pity your Blu-ray player.

As least the cabinet doesn't have doors on it.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is mine. It is a 46" Samsung LCD
Yep, I know, it is too little for the wall. LOL.
Yes, I did cover the wires with a black towel. It blends with the AV, receivers, DVD, speakers.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

This my Media room 

Sony 70"
Hr22-100
Onkyo-606
Sony Bluray
XBOX
APC-1500 UPS

Displayed -is DNLA From pc music files & PIP is supplied by H20-100


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

We decided to put the TV in front of a little used fireplace.
60" Samsung PDP, HR34, PS3, Apple TV HD DVD, Yamaha HDMI AVR


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I originally built the entertainment center to hold a Sony 60" rptv. Its on wheels so it rolls with a little pushing. After retiring the sony I added another shelf under tv bring the Samsung screen middle to eye level. My speaker placement isn't perfect but the 7.1 sounds good to my non professional ears.

















Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> ............. Wives don't like that, though.


And that is the problem.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

harsh said:


> I pity your Blu-ray player.As least the cabinet doesn't have doors on it.


Why do you pity my Blu-ray player? Heat? Never had a problem.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

WestDC said:


> This my Media room
> 
> Sony 70"
> Hr22-100
> ...


Question -- I've been in a number of model homes that have their flat screens mounted above the fireplace mantel (similar to the height you have yours). The few seconds I sat on the sofas, my neck hurt looking up at the TV. Do you have the same problem? Or do you recline your chairs when watching the TV?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

trh said:


> Question -- I've been in a number of model homes that have their flat screens mounted above the fireplace mantel (similar to the height you have yours). The few seconds I sat on the sofas, my neck hurt looking up at the TV. Do you have the same problem? Or do you recline your chairs when watching the TV?


Recliner's -However being 10' from the TV -makes it so we can do either with no neck strain


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> This is mine. It is a 46" Samsung LCD
> Yep, I know, it is too little for the wall. LOL.
> Yes, I did cover the wires with a black towel. It blends with the AV, receivers, DVD, speakers.


Is that an H20-600?
Certainly looks like one.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Is that an H20-600?
> Certainly looks like one.


In that picture that was an D11 ?? I believe. I did not have HD service until a couple of weeks later. At that time it was replaced with an HR23. That has since died and now there is an HR24 sitting there. Also, there is a DVD player ( not BluRay ) and my Yamaha AV receiver.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> My house is too small to support a theatre, so part of my LR has my 58" plasma - Samsung- and a modest AVR and 5.1 speaker system. A leather couch is directly in front of the screen, no angles involved.
> 
> I'd put it in front of the FP unless it's in use. Wives don't like that, though.





1953 said:


> And that is the problem.


Women are against anything that comes natural for a man.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> All of our primary audio video equipment is in our living room. Believe you me it is a necessary but not ideal. Aside from conflicting with the rooms decor there are major speaker placement issues. Note: The first attached photo shows an older HDTV. Current equipment clearly pictured in the second image. Both surround speakers are not shown.
> 
> This has me wondering how many others are faced with a somewhat similar situation.
> 
> ...


I see you have one of those monster center speakers. I have one too. A Crutchfield salesman talked me into buying it years ago and I've always had a hard time finding a place for it. I finally bought an AV center that had room for it on one shelf. One shelf has 3 HRs, a Sony AVR and a BD player on it. The same size shelf above it houses the huge center speaker. I think I paid almost $400 for it at the time and, in spite of it being a PITA as far as placement, I have never regretted buying it, the sound is great from it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> My house is too small to support a theatre, so part of my LR has my 58" plasma - Samsung- and a modest AVR and 5.1 speaker system. A leather couch is directly in front of the screen, no angles involved.
> 
> I'd put it in front of the FP unless it's in use. Wives don't like that, though.


My wife feels the same about the fireplaces as I do.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Question -- I've been in a number of model homes that have their flat screens mounted above the fireplace mantel (similar to the height you have yours). The few seconds I sat on the sofas, my neck hurt looking up at the TV. Do you have the same problem? Or do you recline your chairs when watching the TV?


Wow! We agree on something! :rolling:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Women are against anything that comes natural for a man.


For some reason, the women that come to my home for the first time usually remark on how lucky we are to have two fireplaces. And that's who will make the final decision when we finally sell this house. If I didn't know what a good selling point they are, I'd rip the whole chimney out.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Wow! We agree on something! :rolling:
> 
> Rich


We agree that OSHA isn't bad -- unless you're the employer who wants to save money at the risk of injury to the employee.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

After making numerous and might I say inventive ideas my dear wife of 35 years has declared "Nothing is getting moved." Maybe all she needs is a good nights sleep.............to still say no. 

This doesn't mean I want you to stop posting. Keep on typing!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

1953 said:


> Why do you pity my Blu-ray player? Heat? Never had a problem.


There's a very high chance that your AVR manual specifically states that you shouldn't put anything atop it. Part of the caution has to do with EMI but the lion's share is indeed heat.

My AVR produces around 80W when "on".


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you harsh.


----------

